# 1099 Grubhub!



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

hi every one 
I am wondering if any driver get 1099 from Grubhub I did not get mine yet


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

1099s get mailed out on Jan 31st. Did you check GH website?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I did not get mine
My sister did not get hers .
We also contacted Gh . They said they will be mailed out last night .
Legally it was the deadline .
Also Instac cart no 1099


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

I opt to receive my 1099 from Grubhub throw the app


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kos um uber said:


> hi every one
> I am wondering if any driver get 1099 from Grubhub I did not get mine yet


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

First I received an email that it was ready to download and then I received an email that due to technical difficulties the 1099 was temporarily unavailable to download and they will notify us when it is resolved.



​
 
We've temporarily disabled the ability to download your 2020 tax form on the Grubhub for Drivers app due to a technical error.​
 
Our team is working quickly to resolve the issue, and we'll update you when the app is running smoothly again.​


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> First I received an email that it was ready to download and then I received an email that due to technical difficulties the 1099 was temporarily unavailable to download and they will notify us when it is resolved.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


I got same


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And that is why I did not do the download and asked for hardcopy!


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Always, _always_ request a hard copy. Never rely on a ‘digital only’ version. If you have an audit or there is questions regarding your earnings from the IRS/or any other financial institutions, you have the document in your possession. I don’t trust digital only versions, that could be altered/tampered with.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> Always, _always_ request a hard copy. Never rely on a 'digital only' version. If you have an audit or there is questions regarding your earnings from the IRS/or any other financial institutions, you have the document in your possession. I don't trust digital only versions, that could be altered/tampered with.


To each their own. If a mailed copy makes you feel better than good for you. Do you not file your taxes electronically rendering your digital point meaningless? Do you take comfort knowing the piece of paper you're holding came in the mail instead of off your printer? :thumbup:

News flash, the IRS only cares that you're numbers add up to the same numbers they received. If they don't, they could care less wether the numbers you reported came to you by mail, digital files, smoke signals, or mental telepathy you will have to account for the difference.

Whatever floats your boat. Damn, the silliest things end up being kicked about here.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I opted in to get it off the app. I'm not seeing it yet either. Sux.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Seamus said:


> First I received an email that it was ready to download and then I received an email that due to technical difficulties the 1099 was temporarily unavailable to download and they will notify us when it is resolved.
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...


They better hurry. The are mandated to have these out/available by Jan 31.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> Always, _always_ request a hard copy. Never rely on a 'digital only' version. If you have an audit or there is questions regarding your earnings from the IRS/or any other financial institutions, you have the document in your possession. I don't trust digital only versions, that could be altered/tampered with.


I lost too many mails throw USPS and FedEx during the pandemic that's why


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> They better hurry. The are mandated to have these out/available by Jan 31.


Last year I didn't get my final correct GH 1099 until March. I always owe money so I don't file until the last legal day! :roflmao:


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

I still don't see mine in the app and did opt-in back in December. Really starting to get pissed as this is the last form I need.


----------



## nethru (Jan 29, 2018)

So i called GH and they told me it's an issue with the app and they are working on resolving it as soon as possible...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This morning I got a message the issue had been resolved. You have to update the app and it’s available. Downloaded it no problem.


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

I got mine


----------



## ParkingPermit (Jan 22, 2021)

I got mine electronically

why are the 1099 such a big deal? it's the trip details/summaries that you want to have


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Am I the only one still waiting on my 1099? I opted out of the electronic version, I wanted a hard copy. Several emails and calls and I was told don't keep making the same request. But it's getting late.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Am I the only one still waiting on my 1099? I opted out of the electronic version, I wanted a hard copy. Several emails and calls and I was told don't keep making the same request. But it's getting late.


In the future, my advice is to not opt out of the electronic version as you will have a lot less problems.

With all these apps the key to getting any help is getting the right person involved. I don't know if it's still active but last year I helped a relative finally get theirs. I discovered there is (or was) an actual 1099 Team in place. Email the 1099 team at: [email protected] and nicely explain to them you were promised a 1099 NEC and haven't received it yet.

Do yourself a favor and ask them to email it to you. It's quick and easy for the person receiving your request to do that. Let me know if that email address still works. Good Luck!


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Seamus said:


> In the future, my advice is to not opt out of the electronic version as you will have a lot less problems.
> 
> With all these apps the key to getting any help is getting the right person involved. I don't know if it's still active but last year I helped a relative finally get theirs. I discovered there is (or was) an actual 1099 Team in place. Email the 1099 team at: [email protected] and nicely explain to them you were promised a 1099 NEC and haven't received it yet.
> 
> Do yourself a favor and ask them to email it to you. It's quick and easy for the person receiving your request to do that. Let me know if that email address still works. Good Luck!


I've done all that, written to that 1099 email a few times. I just called and asked them to put in another priority request. It's March 2, this is ridiculous.

I'm a old guy, I don't know how to print from my phone and wanted a hard copy. I was just thinking today if I want to do it again this way. I guess I could save my document on the phone, then email it to myself but I didn't want to do that.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Am I the only one still waiting on my 1099? I opted out of the electronic version, I wanted a hard copy. Several emails and calls and I was told don't keep making the same request. But it's getting late.


You know what I would do? Print off any emails/communication from GH you have first off. Also, If you don't receive your 1099 within a week, compile any type of earnings summary that you have available and schedule an appointment with a licensed CPA for further assistance. In this situation, they can actually reach out to the IRS and basically file an extension for you to have your taxes completed a later date/time with a promissory note until you receive your 1099.

I don't know how much you made with GH, [as that's not really relevant to me], but take whatever documentation you have and find a legit CPA . Let me tell you (As an investor on the side), I pay to have my taxes completed every year and they know exactly what they're doing and in all likelihood, will find a solution for you to file appropriately.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> You know what I would do? Print off any emails/communication from GH you have first off. Also, If you don't receive your 1099 within a week, compile any type of earnings summary that you have available and schedule an appointment with a licensed CPA for further assistance. In this situation, they can actually reach out to the IRS and basically file an extension for you to have your taxes completed a later date/time with a promissory note until you receive your 1099.
> 
> I don't know how much you made with GH, [as that's not really relevant to me], but take whatever documentation you have and find a legit CPA . Let me tell you (As an investor on the side), I pay to have my taxes completed every year and they know exactly what they're doing and in all likelihood, will find a solution for you to file appropriately.


I do have a tax person but I don't have an earnings total without a major production with my bank. If I need to file an extension I will do that but I have a few more weeks. This is insane and apparently a lot of others are having the same issue.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Still no 1099 for me despite 30 requests. I've called, sent emails, even reached out to them via Facebook. Am I the only driver with this issue? This is nuts.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Still no 1099 for me despite 30 requests. I've called, sent emails, even reached out to them via Facebook. Am I the only driver with this issue? This is nuts.


You can create one per IRS rules. Form 4852.


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Still no 1099 for me despite 30 requests. I've called, sent emails, even reached out to them via Facebook. Am I the only driver with this issue? This is nuts.


Probably not the case but just out of curiosity, did you make under $600 with GH?

They don't send you one if you made less as it's not a filing requirement but you should have gotten a couple emails with the amount.

DD doesn't send one under $600 either, they also do not email you your earnings. Not typically an issue for most drivers though.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Still no 1099 for me despite 30 requests. I've called, sent emails, even reached out to them via Facebook. Am I the only driver with this issue? This is nuts.


Never heard of an issue as bad as you're experiencing. Frustrating and surprising the 1099 team can't help.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kos um uber said:


> hi every one
> I am wondering if any driver get 1099 from Grubhub I did not get mine yet


I'm one of the fools that opted for digital delivery. Big mistake, because when I tried to download it from within the app, a window pop up and says something like 'unable to retrieve 1099' . so, I email GH at 1099 AT grubhub DOT com, and they send me instruction on how to download it from within the app, and so I just go around in circles. so, this happened to a lot of drivers, and they got like hundreds of thousands of drivers emailing them, so that is why they are taking so long. But.......

....you don't need your 1099 to file your taxes. IRS has a PDF which tells you how to do it.

https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-news/at-03-25.pdf


Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 559087
> 
> View attachment 559089


That does absolutely no good,,,,,,,,IF you opted for digital delivery ( which I very foolishly did ).


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

lol people make a few $100 and worry about adding to their taxes.

I probably make $3-4k a year of GH and never claim it. I have zero fear of being audited. There are bigger fish to fry.

And no, the 'business expense' is not worth the time or hassle if GH is part time. Maybe if you are a poor schlub that has to slave at it 12 hours a day to live, but for pocket cash? 1099, meet Mr. Trashcan.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

So after a 21st attempt I finally got my 1099 from Grub Hub. On April 16th which is pathetic and illegal. I could not really recreate my own as I had only a bank statement and the deposit on the first week of January included income from December 2019 as well as January 2020 so getting the exact figure would have been impossible.

It really changed my view of GrubHub. Up until now I thought they were by far the best app gig, going by my Driver Support experience and other things. But after being told it was sent on March 17 and after I kept pushing them I got an email in early April claiming they did not have my W-9. Why was I being told in April that they did not have my tax info when the law says they have to send a 1099 by Feb 1? And obviously they did not send me a 1099 on March 17 as it could not be generated without a W-9.



NOXDriver said:


> lol people make a few $100 and worry about adding to their taxes.
> 
> I probably make $3-4k a year of GH and never claim it. I have zero fear of being audited. There are bigger fish to fry.
> 
> And no, the 'business expense' is not worth the time or hassle if GH is part time. Maybe if you are a poor schlub that has to slave at it 12 hours a day to live, but for pocket cash? 1099, meet Mr. Trashcan.


You are probably right, you may never be audited. But it's like driving for years without a seat belt to me, sooner or later you are at risk and that could be a major issue if you are ever caught. $3,000/year adds up to a lot of unreported income over the years.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> You are probably right, you may never be audited. But it's like driving for years without a seat belt to me, sooner or later you are at risk and that could be a major issue if you are ever caught. $3,000/year adds up to a lot of unreported income over the years.


Oh sweet summer child you know little of what you are talking about. You worry about a 1099 but fail to pay your 12% SS tax and are not filing your quarterly taxes.

You're MORE likely to get flagged NOW because you have 1099 income but no FICO payments.

Tell me more about your business acumen lol


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> Oh sweet summer child you know little of what you are talking about. You worry about a 1099 but fail to pay your 12% SS tax and are not filing your quarterly taxes.
> 
> You're MORE likely to get flagged NOW because you have 1099 income but no FICO payments.
> 
> Tell me more about your business acumen lol


After my business mile deduction I will net $2,780 in 2020. I don't need to file quarterly and my accountant will make sure I pay my FICA (It's not FICO that's a credit score) and self employment taxes.

I'm perfectly legal, you are not, and that's the difference between the 2 of us.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm one of the fools that opted for digital delivery. Big mistake, because when I tried to download it from within the app, a window pop up and says something like 'unable to retrieve 1099' . so, I email GH at 1099 AT grubhub DOT com, and they send me instruction on how to download it from within the app, and so I just go around in circles. so, this happened to a lot of drivers, and they got like hundreds of thousands of drivers emailing them, so that is why they are taking so long. But.......
> 
> ....you don't need your 1099 to file your taxes. IRS has a PDF which tells you how to do it.
> 
> ...


This post has caused me to reconsider opting in to the digital option for next year as I can totally see this happening. But they said they had an issue this year, who knows if it's resolved for next year?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> This post has caused me to reconsider opting in to the digital option for next year as I can totally see this happening. But they said they had an issue this year, who knows if it's resolved for next year?


I know you just went thru a big problem but personally I would keep the digital option. Some people who receive the paper in the mail had the same issue so digital vs paper isn't the real issue and I have had less problems over the years with digital.

Interestingly, their real issue seems to be the W-9. Two years ago I had the same problem you had this year (but it was resolved much quicker). Since my W-9 issue was straightened out I haven't had a problem the last 2 years.

This year I got GH right on time, but DD decided to be a problem. I had to contact them numerous times to finally get my DD 1099. If you multi app it seems one of them every year has 1099 problems, they seem to take turns. Go figure, it's not rocket science!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I know you just went thru a big problem but personally I would keep the digital option. Some people who receive the paper in the mail had the same issue so digital vs paper isn't the real issue and I have had less problems over the years with digital.
> 
> Interestingly, their real issue seems to be the W-9. Two years ago I had the same problem you had this year (but it was resolved much quicker). Since my W-9 issue was straightened out I haven't had a problem the last 2 years.
> 
> This year I got GH right on time, but DD decided to be a problem. I had to contact them numerous times to finally get my DD 1099. If you multi app it seems one of them every year has 1099 problems, they seem to take turns. Go figure, it's not rocket science!!!


Of course after what you wrote I did not even think about applying for PPP, but I expected that you would have something to say about the issue in the PPP post. No?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Of course after what you wrote I did not even think about applying for PPP, but I expected that you would have something to say about the issue in the PPP post. No?


There was so much said about it last year in April/May posts I didn't have the energy for another round of arguing! :roflmao:


----------

